# Where is the Brake Fluid in a 2014 Toureg?



## james_smith (Dec 25, 2017)

Can anyone tell me where the break fluid is on a 2014 Toureg. 
Thought it was the top right under the hood but that is... I think power steering? (it said use hydraulic fluid only- Don't think that's the brake fluid) Please help. Thanks


----------



## james_smith (Dec 25, 2017)

*100 views and no one knows*

100 Views and there is no smart brain out there that knows. 
I am puzzled, maybe it doesn't use brake fluid.


----------



## mtrutsen (Aug 12, 2002)

New to the forum and recent owner of 2017 Touareg. Curious about your inquiry. The PS reservoir is located in a protected compartment behind the battery jumper "pin" on the LHS. The compartment is covered by a vented top. Have not explored how to access the reservoir yet. Let me know your success at access.


----------



## james_smith (Dec 25, 2017)

Ohhh that's the jumper pin. Well that answers one of the things I was wondering. So thanks for that. ( take it the battery is somehwere in the back of the car. 
Slowly learning, the car is new to me.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Battery is under the drivers seat.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

This video may help https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2008_Volkswagen_Touareg_3.6L_V6/brake_fluid/add_fluid

Makes sense the reservoir is on Master Cylinder which has to be on other side of firewall from where brake pedal is.


----------



## james_smith (Dec 25, 2017)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks to all who answered. 
Special shout out goes to: Yeti35- ( Thanks was not sure where the battery was- just knew I couldn't see it in my engine) 
And finally: Rcprato: Very helpful video, thanks.


----------

